# Who paid the Least for their commuter..Challange



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok here are the rules. Total cost of bike AND any upgrades done to the bike. Don' nclude free bikes and dont include $ on clothes. Only if its attached to the bike.

I paid $125 for 12 speed french race bike..mercier,Got aweet deal...

Probally spent another $50 on the absolute basis.

So I'm at $175..

Try to top that!!! LOL...Don't think I am going to winn this one....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Since there are plenty of folks riding free bikes (including my wife) I suspect the winner will be someone who gets an allowance for not driving to work (gets paid to commute by bike).


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

There's somebody, somewhere who bought a bike, hated it, couldn't get a new one because of family issues and paid a friend to take it off his hands to then tell the spouse it was stolen.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Guess it doesn't count 'cause it was "free," but John found his '88 Bridgestone mtb in the trash on the way home. After he re-painted and tweaked it, he replaced what was on it with his own spare components worth about $500 (he just told me- didn't realize they were worth that much.)

Actually, if you don't count the spare parts that were just lying around anyway, it was:

$16 primer + paint
$20 headset
$20 stem conversion
$2 hose clamps for quick releases

TOTAL: $58


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My commuter has a Record drivetrain and a Phil Wood hub wheelset so I guess I'm out.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

$2,200 for my Specialized Epic. Do I win?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I got my daughter a kelly green Schwinn ladies suburban, with alloy wheels, newish tires & PB Flash taillight for $120.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I built a commuter completely out of old spare parts which I've accumulated over the years.

Total new money spent: $0


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I lose $6K

I ride my good bike. Inside secured parking.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*close*

Using about $1500 in lights alone. Plus, I have three commuters. One was an old fixed conversion, and two built solely for commuting. They cost a lot less than the lights, though. They are always evolving, so pinning down the cost is pretty tough. I never thought in terms of how cheap I could do it. I suppose I would if I had to lock it up outside in downtown San Francisco or something, but since it goes from my garage to my office, that's not an issue.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I picked up an old ('78 or so) Trek for a friend of mine from a garage sale for $5. It had Campy Record cranks, hubs & rear cluster. He spent maybe $50 re-cabling, putting new bar tape on and a couple other things. 

Doesn't quite count since it's not my commuter....but it was cool since it had some nice stuff on it.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

$10 Trek Thrift store find, 30 for fenders, 15 for the rack, brifters from my son's first bike which he outgrew. so I'm in at $55 roughly.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

$10 Trek Thrift store find, 30 for fenders, 15 for the rack, brifters from my son's first bike which he outgrew. so I'm in at $55 roughly.

This may be hard to top... Also, one final rule. You have to actually ride the commuted on a reg basis...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I paid $50 for a steel Univega that I use as a commuter. I used it that way for quite a while before having a new wheelset built. I eventually changed it from Campy 9-speed to Shimano 9-speed though, so I would have to work to figure out how much I have in it. I did sell the Campy group though, so that would help. I probably have less than $500 in it, including my headlight though, so it ain't bad.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

Muaythaibike said:


> $10 Trek Thrift store find, 30 for fenders, 15 for the rack, brifters from my son's first bike which he outgrew. so I'm in at $55 roughly.
> 
> This may be hard to top... Also, one final rule. You have to actually ride the commuted on a reg basis...


I guess I'm DQ'd, as I am only an opportunistic commmuter--dependent upon my kids schedules and the weather. But I do ride a cheap bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Let's see... $1100 for the Cross Check, $100 for a new fork, $180 for new brakes, $400 for a Garmin, about $250 in lights, plus pedals, clothing, fenders, bags and don't forget that $5 bell. It'll get stripped down and a Rival drivetrain this winter for cross. That's gonna be real nice.

I justify spending money on my bikes because I don't use my car. Works for me


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*justification*



superjohnny said:


> I justify spending money on my bikes because I don't use my car.


My justification, "These things are fun, and fun is good." Dr. Suess.


----------



## eagle_no1 (Sep 21, 2008)

$40 nishiki from garage sale.
$20 for 2 spray cans for repainting.
$20 for the freewheel and bolts to convert to single speed.

$50 to replace spd pedals.

now here is what i got::
about 20 lb high performance commuter


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Currently, for my summer job, I have secure storage, so I ride my Rocky Mountain cyclocross bike, which cost me ~$1100.

For less secure outdoor storage I'll probably be picking up a Norco LRT2, which will set me back about $350, rack and fenders included.


----------



## knobody (May 27, 2009)

When I was starting in college, I looked for a commuter bike in craigslist. 
I saw an ad $80 for a Raleigh bike. When I went there to get that bike, he sold that bike to me for $50. He knew I would put a good use on that bike during college life.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I got my daughter a Bridgestone Kabuki Submariner mixte at St Vinny's for 15 bucks....near mint condition. I had to replace the tires so I have like 40 bucks total in it


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

HOOKEM said:


> I guess I'm DQ'd, as I am only an opportunistic commmuter--dependent upon my kids schedules and the weather. But I do ride a cheap bike.:thumbsup:


......and to further DQ myself, I rode the Litespeed into work this morning.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I brought this bike for 35 dollars from a co-worker. I paid 25 dollars to have 2 new brake lines installed, and have the gears adjusted. I brought some michelin's transworld city 700x35 tires, for a grand total of 80 dollars invested. 


Can anybody name the bike below (I hope I uploaded the picture right). 

The handlebar, stem, top clips, seat, and seatpost racks are from my spare parts bin. The bags, I move from bike to bike. 


GMC Denali from Walmart. The riser handlebar sits 5 inches higher than the roadbike handlebars that was on the bike, throw in my old mountian bike break levers, a few adjustments, now this bike is a good commuter. I turned this bike into the hybrid it should have been. 

I have over 800 commuter miles on it since November.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Since I constantly buy and sell stuff, including the components that were on my commuter when I bought it, I'm pretty sure I got it for close to free or at a profit. My commuter - and main bike for everything - is a Moots with DA7800 triple. Currently King-based handbuilt wheels with plenty of spokes. I can put a gallon of milk or a whole chicken in the seat pack, and I've done both.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Which commuter, and define "least."


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Guess I'll be "that guy"

Was given an older bike that had been sitting in a garage, filled the tires up, and sprayed everything down with a half a can of light oil. 

So I guess the cost of my new commuter is $3.50, which is roughly half the price of a can of the light oil I was using.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought a 78 Schwinn Varsity for $68,000 @6.5%fixed and got the garage and house for free. The bike needed new bar tape, so total cost was $68,006. My Cross Check was a bit more affordable at $1200.


----------

